# yarn stores. Garmisch, Germany



## omakegley (Dec 17, 2012)

Will be traveling to Garmisch, Germany soon. Does anybody know of any yarn stores there?


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

No, but if you take me with you I will help you find some, ha ha. Happy trails to you.


----------



## C.A. (May 14, 2013)

We didnt find any yarn stores when we were in Garmisch a few years back. We did find a wonderful one in Munich though. You can take the train from Garmisch to Munich and back. If you haven't been to Munich, iis well worth the trip. We enjoyed both cities.

c


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

"Google"
Key in: wolle laden garmisch
Don't remember seeing a wool store there, but that's a few years ago. Ask at the Hotel you are staying at, they will gladly give you the information that you need.


----------



## pattycakegranny (Jun 1, 2011)

We were in Garmisch last summer and I found a lovely little shop there. It may have been just over the line into Partenkirchen (you know how the two are "connected.") The owner was delightful and they had some gorgeous yarns and neat booklets and things. Worth your time to find it. Have fun.


----------



## omakegley (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks so much! Will check that out.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know about yarn stores but Garmisch is one of the most beautiful areas of Europe.


----------



## omakegley (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree. We're fortunate that a good friend of ours is from there and his family still has a gausthaus there.


----------



## FelicityB32 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

